# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  How to make wood sink?

## ervinelin

Hi guys,

It's been a while since I last setup a tank, but I just did up a nano tank for my studio. The problem is the main piece of wood that I'm using for my scaping is floating up. I had to weigh it down with a rock for it to stay put.

I never had this problem with my old tanks, any idea how I can go about fixing this? Or maybe it just needs a bit of time to "soak"?

Thanks!
Ervine

----------


## shrimppaste

You can use hot water to soak it first. Or if you just weigh it down, it will sink after sometime. Mine took me 3 weeks.

----------


## ervinelin

> You can use hot water to soak it first. Or if you just weigh it down, it will sink after sometime. Mine took me 3 weeks.


Ah thanks! I'll just leave the rock there until it's fully "soaked in" then...  :Smile:

----------


## herns

> Hi guys,
> 
> It's been a while since I last setup a tank, but I just did up a nano tank for my studio. The problem is the main piece of wood that I'm using for my scaping is floating up. I had to weigh it down with a rock for it to stay put.
> 
> I never had this problem with my old tanks, any idea how I can go about fixing this? Or maybe it just needs a bit of time to "soak"?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ervine


Screw it on a slate tiles using stainless steel screw.

----------


## aquaticlover

If your wood is small enough to fit into the pot, just boil it. In a short while, it will sink.

----------


## fighting fish

i'll personally prefer to boil it because that would help remove the tannins from the wood as well. if you just soak the wood into your tank, you might get dark, stained water

----------


## ervinelin

Thanks guys, I'll just leave it in the tank for now. Not sure if I have a pot big enough to boil it.. 

Thanks!

----------


## christopher.wtc

If the rocks are hindering your scaping, try fish weight and tie it under the bottom of the wood. The weight could be forced into your substrate.

----------


## ervinelin

> If the rocks are hindering your scaping, try fish weight and tie it under the bottom of the wood. The weight could be forced into your substrate.


Ooo good idea.. will consider it.. thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## rav

My messages are usually quite long, but for your question there is truly only 1 way to make wood sink without weights.

P A T I E N C E

----------


## lustfreak

agree. use weight weigh it down. 
or use boiling method. all the best!

----------


## psp1000

Patience is the word ........

----------


## herns

> Patience is the word ........


Some good driftwoods may take 3 mos to be water logged. Some even more.
If it takes a year to sink it down...yeah.. patience is the word.

----------


## herns

> agree. use weight weigh it down. 
> or use boiling method. all the best!


I doubt if you can sink a wood by boiling.

----------


## kevanyap

> I doubt if you can sink a wood by boiling.


I confirm you are able to sink the wood by boiling them. For new log wood to sink faster, normally what we do is use a aluminium tint foil, those maybe use for BBQ purpose, put the driftwood in with water and place over the cooker. Burn till the colour from dark brown to lighter colour. It will help to sink faster than you just put them into water.
I tested and proven.

----------


## green palette

> I confirm you are able to sink the wood by boiling them. For new log wood to sink faster, normally what we do is use a aluminium tint foil, those maybe use for BBQ purpose, put the driftwood in with water and place over the cooker. Burn till the colour from dark brown to lighter colour. It will help to sink faster than you just put them into water.
> I tested and proven.


 
whao burn the wood till it chages colour?? isn't that abit extreme..hahah well the wood i just bought for my 3x1.5x1.5 is way too big to be boiled in a pot and i don't really intend on changing the colour of my wood although that theory seems to be quite interesting =) but none of my friends are having a bbq soon =P..I just use a rock to weigh it down for a couple of days. Looks abit odd but you can remove it once the wood stays down =) hope that helps! if not try to bury it deeper into your gravel =)

----------


## ranchuboy

I agree 100 &#37;. If you are into planted tank, PATIENCE is the key. You have to have patience to cycle the tank. You need patience for the plant to grow-in. In the meantime you will be faced with algae of all sorts. You need patience for your scape to achieve its intended effect or shape. Therefore leave the wood alone and it will stay down.

----------


## Foxtrotperv

Well, it's not called a driftwood without a good reason.
Try putting it into some substrate like Aquasoil or sand instead. That shall do the trick.

----------

